# Pigeons prefer variety



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't care what anyone says. Pigeons do care about what they eat. Today I went to visit the ferals. Someone had left a nice amount of corn for them. The pigeons weren't even interested. Instead they were looking around to where I usually visit them, hunting for something. As soon as they saw me, they all flew over - Garye, Bronson, and all. I give them a mixture of different seeds and I guess they like it a lot. They passed up bread and that corn that was left for them to race over to me.

So even though it's rumored they only have 37 taste buds, those taste buds do like certain things more than others.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes, yes indeed Garye, they do care about what they eat, and they all have their particular likes and dislikes. My 5 pet pigeons start going insane when they see me coming with the red milk crate chock full of their seeds and supplemental foods! Pigeons will eat what they can find to survive, but if the opprtunity arises with good people like yourself to offer a nice tasty blend of food, well, I would be there too if I was a PIGEON!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> I don't care what anyone says. Pigeons do care about what they eat. Today I went to visit the ferals. Someone had left a nice amount of corn for them. The pigeons weren't even interested. Instead they were looking around to where I usually visit them, hunting for something. As soon as they saw me, they all flew over - Garye, Bronson, and all. I give them a mixture of different seeds and I guess they like it a lot. They passed up bread and that corn that was left for them to race over to me.
> 
> So even though it's rumored they only have 37 taste buds, those taste buds do like certain things more than others.


I agree, Garye! Mr. Squeaks' 15 taste buds like Safflower; 15 buds like Hemp; 5 buds like Song Bird Mix and the remaining 2 buds like whatever is in his "mix."
LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is very true Garye.

Pigeons not only taste, but they seem to KNOW instinctively what is good for them.

Pigeons thrive on variety, it is not only the "spice" in their life, but promotes optimum health for them. The more variety the better, that is why pigeon mixes have such a great assortment of seeds, legumes, grains, it supplies their diet with not only vital nutrients, but amino acids-very vital to them. Even a pinch of meat protein is good once in awhile, a source of protein our domestics rarely get.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They sure do care about what they eat if ours are any example. In addition to their regular feed each day we also give them a "snack" every afternoon. This snack is Hartz Mtn. Universal Diet for small birds, Zupreem avian maintenance pellets and safflour seed. The Hartz has rape seed in it and I believe they love those more than anything else. We were surprised that they love the Zupreem so much considering it is colored and has a fruit fragrance but they love it. Makes them poop pink  ,


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I will have to put that on my list Maggie. Is it available in groceriey stores, or is it a pet shop product? I am glad you mentioned the pink poops otherwise I may have found myself yelling to Phil for help!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

I too am interested in broadening their variety even more, would love to get them some of the Hartz Mtn Universal, and it would be especially nice if it could be purchased at the local grocery store.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Treesa and Victor - we get the Hartz Mtn from Walmart (around $3.00 for a 2 lb bag) and the Zupreem comes from Petsmart (I think about $7.00 for a 5 lb bag). You can also order the Zupreem from UPCO and it may be a shade cheaper (Petsmart to me is sky high!).

We go through about 2 bags of the Hartz per week but the Zupreem lasts longer. Of course they are just treats so we try not to go overboard. I like that they enjoy the Zupreem because it does have nutrients and vitamins etc that they can't get from regular seed.

The rape seed (a tiny black round seed) is the main seed they love in the Hartz although there are small brown seed they love too. The seed has a pleasant odor and is always very clean looking.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*Can anyone figure out what these seeds are?*

I've taken a photo of the mixed seed I give the pigeons. Garye seems to favor the pink seed and this reddish brown seed. Does anyone know what they are? They're put out by Wagner.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, the brown seed looks like milo that comes in a lot of the wild bird seed mixes and the pink looks like safflour seed but I don't know if they come in "pink" - only ever saw them white.

Just guesstimates on my part.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

So that's what safflour looks like! I know you said you've never senn them in pink, but I wonder if they do indeed come in pink. Garye seems to love them and will first peck for them, then go for the reddish-brown seeds.

Believe me, they clean up the place when I put out the mixed seed. I also get other "visitors". I think they're sparrows. and starlings. Never saw them eat with the pigeons before until I started with this mixed seed. Now they join in (and scare the pigeons too, as they sneak up on them).


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Oh Lord. 
Not only do my guys recognize me, but I learned something new today.

I was home a couple of hours early. I had a dentist appointment. When I got back, the roof across the street was empty. 
Then, about half an hour before I usually get home, the roof was covered in Pijies.
- Yup, the guys have me timed. Now there is a scary thought.......

They love the oats, often forgoing bread etc. But if you want to get them excited, Barley is where it's at.
And if you want to drive them absolutely 'Bahooties' - Raw, unshelled peanuts are the best.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes, they do know how to tell time. They meet me at the same time each day and if I'm late, or it's daylight savings time, it doesn't matter. They expect me to be there on time!  

It's uncanny how they know what time it is.

The ferals here do like peanuts though some of them find them hard to eat. But the ones who are patient will go look for them in the mixture.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> Oh Lord.
> Not only do my guys recognize me, but I learned something new today.
> 
> I was home a couple of hours early. I had a dentist appointment. When I got back, the roof across the street was empty.
> ...



Well, speaking for Mr. Squeaks, he's a Safflower and HEMP, guy...


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Jesse's favorite seeds are rape & hemp. These are given sparingly as treats. He also loves safflower, which I include in his seed mix every day.
All of these (among other seeds) are included in the mixture called "pigeon candy."

Phyll


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I couldn't agree more re pigeons being very selective eaters. My Jax gobbles up shelled sunflower seeds & hemp seeds before you can say 'Boo'! She also particularly loves organic green lentils, flax seed, brown rice, spinach leaf, and Trill budgie food in small quantities. The 'boring' food that remains in the bowl usually consists of barley, wheat and bulgar wheat. I often leave this food for a few hours before topping it up again with interesting variety so that she will eat some of it through hunger to balance her diet.

Strangely, she won't touch peanuts, corn in any shape or form, whole peas or split peas or unshelled sunflower seeds  

Lindi


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

About this hemp seed - do you suppose pigeons like it so much because they're getting a "high" from it?  

Oh I hope not!


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

And I thought my birds were cherry-pickers!!
I know with my birds if I have them on a certain mix of seed for longer than a week they STOP eating. So I always have to have like 3 different mixes of seed on hand every week!
Funny birds.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well you know what it is? They're like humans, they get bored with the same old thing - even if it's their favorite. Garye's like that. I've seen her turn her beak up on some of her favorites simply because she's bored with getting it all the time. So I try to switch around every now and then.

Pigeons like to be surprised I guess.


----------

